# Sheared doggy



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

:no:
Oh, no!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I hope your son keeps him out of the sun!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Aw the poor guy. Yes, please keep him out of the sun. Sunburns and dogs are very bad.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He can't go outside like that - he will have skin problems from the sun and irritations from exposure to irritants without his coat protecting him. 

And people will mistake him for the Montauk monster.


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

:no: that's horrible.


----------



## Daisyandme (Apr 28, 2013)

not a fan of the mohawk.... but whatever floats your boat I guess.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

you are gonna get a lot of people telling you not to do that 
poor puppy


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Just clean the pool filter more often (we do) and give this beautiful golden his dignity back please!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Poor pup! Even my Bichon who HAS to have his haircut doesn't get that!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Daisyandme (Apr 28, 2013)

I think if you wanted to shave him so he was cooler, taking him to a groomer/vet so they don't cut ALL of his fur of would've been a better option.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That is so sad...that poor dog!


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

:no: please don't ever let anyone do this to him again, and do keep him out of the the sun. Especially after being in the pool with all the chemicals. Let's hope for a speedy recovery:doh:


----------



## Henry viii (Apr 12, 2010)

How awful .


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Thats so awful. Poor dog.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

fishmounter said:


> So my son decided to get their GR's fur clipped off because he sheds so much in the summer and his fur is clogging up the pool filter whenever he swims. Plus it takes quite a while for him to dry off, especially in the evening. So here is 3 year old Charlie with a Mohawk haircut. Anyone else do this to their dogs?


I'm sorry, but not in a million years. 

Charlie is your dog and your decision to clip him is yours alone. I would never do that to Max unless there was a health reason. Example, my Billy got shaved because he chewed at himself raw due to grass allergies and the vet had to see what was happening to the skin.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Poor sweet boy!I don't get it-why get a golden,a breed known for their beautiful fluffy coat,with long featherings,and then do this....Can't stand hair in the house,on your clothes,in the pool?Get a different breed...Or be prepared to clean a lot-i'm not a fan of the constant hair everywhere,so i clean the house every day,if not twice,if it's a certain period...I would never,ever do that to my boy-or any dog of any breed(or no breed)that is meant to have it's fur for protection...Please,make sure he stays out of the sun-goldens are bad with heat as it is,but he'll get sunburn..


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I called a grommer at Petsmart last week & asked how much do groom Jack(he's pretty bad)She said "Do you want a trim or do you want him shaved."I hung up.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Saw this the other day:


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Please educate your son on the proper way to have his dog groomed. The dog will be much happier and healthier. With proper grooming and and frequent brushing (ie daily), the shedding can be controlled. There is always the option not to let the dog in the pool.


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

You do know that goldens will get skin cancer if you shave them right? You better keep him out of the sun!


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

That's as bad as people shaving their Labs. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

:no: Oh my! Please do not allow your son to ever do that again. And yes, keep him out of the sun. That undercoat helps insulate and provides protection from the sun. Tell your son to get a Scum Sock for the pool filter, it will collect the hair at the skimmer.

Really? I want to cry :doh:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's a link to a previous discussion here on the forum about shaving fur bearing dogs.


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ming/99069-shave-your-golden-i-think-not.html


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I keep my dogs in their natural coats but as a groomer i have clipped a number of Goldens including two yesterday. I have to disagree to some extent with that graphic. A double coated dog ALWAYS has some undercoat, it does not lose it all during the summer. In addition, a proper Golden coat should lay flat against the skin so the breeze really does not blow through it.

However, the main reason I agree to clip Golden coats, Newf coats, doodle coats and other coated breeds is that the owners are unable or unwilling to maintain them as they should maintained. Believe me there are plenty of very nice, seemingly responsible people who have dogs whose coats are in horrible condition. They have all received the lecture, but they still come in with very matted coats. So rather than trying to brushing out the mats and causing the dogs a great deal of pain, we clip them down. Done properly, the coat is long enough for the dog to be in the sun and these dogs seldom get to be out and about in a place where they need much protection from burrs, etc.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Carolyn - I had the same thought as far as stripping out the undercoat. I would never do that.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have a friend that just did this to their Australian Shepherd - I didn't have the heart to tell her it was a big mistake as what's done us done - she'll figure it out. .. No way I would EVER do this to my golden unless it was for a medical reason & I had to! That poor dog!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fishmounter (Mar 14, 2010)

I want to thank everyone for their frank replies and comments. I was totally in shock when I saw Charlie! I thought they were just going to give him a little trim, not shaved down to the bare skin! Hopefully after I give my son and daughter-in-law an education on how bad this can be on dogs, they will never do this again, and also I hope that the dog's fur grows back in quickly..


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

fishmounter said:


> I want to thank everyone for their frank replies and comments. I was totally in shock when I saw Charlie! I thought they were just going to give him a little trim, not shaved down to the bare skin! Hopefully after I give my son and daughter-in-law an education on how bad this can be on dogs, they will never do this again, and also I hope that the dog's fur grows back in quickly..


 I'm sorry if some of our replies were quick & harsh.Please tell your son to join us & ask/research before making a drastic move.The fur will grow back just don't let him get too much sun.I've learned more on here about dogs than I can tell you & learn more each day.Thanks for understanding & not being upset or going away.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

omg no!!!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad you are going to give them an education about this. Seeing a otherwise happy healthy Golden shaved down to the skin horrifies me every time I see it.

I commend you on your response. These posts get very heated when Goldens get shaved on a otherwise happy healthy dog. Puppy or summer cut is one thing and I get that but shaved down like a sheep to the skin, my god our hackles go up big time around here.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I've never been able to understand why somebody gets a golden, know for their beautiful luxurious coats and then shaves them like this. Get a smooth coated dog. I am always wishing my goldens had more coat, not less. Just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

fishmounter said:


> I want to thank everyone for their frank replies and comments. I was totally in shock when I saw Charlie! I thought they were just going to give him a little trim, not shaved down to the bare skin! Hopefully after I give my son and daughter-in-law an education on how bad this can be on dogs, they will never do this again, and also I hope that the dog's fur grows back in quickly..


This is certainly the forum if you want honest replies LOL!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mygunner (Feb 4, 2010)

If you are unwilling to put up with the fur of a double coat breed DON'T get a double coat breed. There are plenty of breeds that can be clipped and shaved. The double coat is what makes these Goldens so Beautiful. I have had Goldens and Siberian Huskies living in my house and if you wash and brush them (yes it is quite a bit of care I brush everyday) and clean the pool filter more often it will not be an issue. If you don't want to be covered in fur at least twice a year and are not willing to groom just don't get these heavy shedding breeds. 

More important then even the sunburn is the danger of heat stroke now that the dog is shaved down. The double coat insulates the dog from heat and cold so I would not let that dog out this summer for more then ten minutes unless in the pool but then he better go early morning or late evening so he does not get a severe and I mean SEVERE sunburn. I had a shnauzer as a child that was shaved to much and he got a serious sunburn and was in misery and probably should have been at the vet but I was a 10 year old child at the time and had no say. He ended up making it through but then peeled horribly for a long time. I understand people make mistakes and I have made so many with my Goldens as well but please research the breed before you buy. Please have your son read this thread so he will know how serious this can be for that beautiful dog this summer.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

You might want to edit your original post to say something like you've read the responses and are going to talk to your son, or you're probably going to get another 3 or 4 pages of people telling you the same thing.


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

fishmounter said:


> Plus it takes quite a while for him to dry off, especially in the evening.


One thing I do when Cassie gets out of the pool, is I take her into the back yard. First, I rinse her off, to get rid of the chlorine smell. Then, I take my hose, and spray it back and forth, and Cassie runs and chases the hose. She LOVES it, and it helps air dry her. 

Of course, I would not recommend doing this in his current state...


----------



## fishmounter (Mar 14, 2010)

In my original opening statement, I said my son's dog was a Golden Retriever, but actually he is a long-haired Yellow Labrador Retriever! Not that it makes much difference, but Charlie's siblings all have the typical short Labrador coats. Charlie is always mistaken for a GR whenever Jeff takes him out for a walk, so he stopped correcting people whenever they would say "What a beautiful Golden Retriever you have." We have two GRs and we would NEVER take off all their beautiful furry locks! 
Here's Charlie on the top left with my two boys, before his haircut. He had longer fur than my pure bred dogs!


----------



## mygunner (Feb 4, 2010)

They are all GORGEOUS!!! I just love Goldens and Labs! My first dog was a Golden/Lab mix but he looked exactly like a Golden Retriever.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Interesting, he does look just like a Golden. Beautiful pups, all.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

He looks like a golden to me. At the most I'd say he was a golden/lab mix, I've never heard of a long haired lab. Correct me if I'm wrong. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

By the way, meant to say beautiful looking dogs. Kind eyes and very healthy looking. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I do believe your son is mistaken. Labs are short- haired dogs.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

He looks like a Golden to me and I have to say that I'm appalled that anyone could do that to such a beautiful dog. It's disfiguring and seems to be shaved right to the skin. There have been plenty of other comments about the dangers of that.

I think dogs can be sensitive to how they look. We have an acquaintance who gave their Golden a short cut and the dog refused to go outside. Maybe the heat, maybe not. Just compare the expression in the dog's eyes in the before and after pictures.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

It's your son's dog and he has the right to do so, but why take away what makes Goldens such beautiful/handsome dogs? 

Hopefully his fur grows back quickly.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sad that he was shaved like that, and I really hope your son will listen to you and not do it again. A trim would be ok if he left it an inch or two inches long, but he should never be shaved like that. 

He's such a beauty.


----------

